# Best Eye Protection While Working In The Tree.....???



## NHlocal (Aug 15, 2012)

Please Help! :help:
I looked in the AS advanced search and came up empty, so I'll ask the question, the Petzl Vizir face shield, is it good or bad? I have a Petzl Vertex Best helmet and use goggles right now for eye protection but would like to get something more "user friendly" and have considered the Vizir. I'm sure someone out there has bought and used it. I would very much appreciate any feedback you give me. 
Or, any suggestions/personal favorites you use (and why) while "hanging on the end of a rope"?  Thanks!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 15, 2012)

I just wear my sunglasses, visors get hot you don't get air behind it unless you get mesh. Its too hard crawling around in a tree with a big plastic or mesh visor.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 16, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I just wear my sunglasses, visors get hot you don't get air behind it unless you get mesh. Its too hard crawling around in a tree with a big plastic or mesh visor.



Do they ever fog up on ya'? How about chip protection, I haven't been able to find a pair yet that keeps the chips from bouncing in from under, over, or in the sides? :bang:


----------



## sun64 (Aug 16, 2012)

Baileys sell mesh type safety glasses, I purchased 2 x pairs of each different style. They feel comfortable but as yet I have'nt tried them out.
Have'nt had to cut anything since I got them. They are about 8 bucks each from memory.
Where i live in Australia is quite humid, up to 98 % sometimes so they should help instead of sweat pooling in the regular safety glasses. 
Sun64


----------



## sun64 (Aug 16, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Baileys sell mesh type safety glasses, I purchased 2 x pairs of each different style. They feel comfortable but as yet I have'nt tried them out.
> Have'nt had to cut anything since I got them. They are about 8 bucks each from memory.
> Where i live in Australia is quite humid, up to 98 % sometimes so they should help instead of sweat pooling in the regular safety glasses.
> Sun64



Oh yeah, I forgot to add that they have a soft rubber lining around the rims to stop chips etc from entering your eyes.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 16, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to add that they have a soft rubber lining around the rims to stop chips etc from entering your eyes.



I have thought about trying those, I have the BUGZ fine wire mesh goggles right now, they work pretty good, they keep out all the medium to large chips but some of the real fine chips still get through. The other thing that "bugs" hmm3grin2orange me about them is being goggles they are "a bit" hot to wear, but it's bearable considering the good amount of protection they give me, I'm just trying to find something that works (a little) better and is easier to work with, if ya' know what I mean. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Incomplete (Aug 16, 2012)

I discovered a line of safety glasses called Forney safety glasses. They are the best sun/safety glasses I have ever found. I wear the yellows when working with a hat or in canopy, got a pair of clears for low-light, and I wear these as shades

https://www.forneyind.com/store/det..._starlite_squared_gray_lens_with_gray_temple/

I am a bit of a sunglass nut, and these are the best I've found this year. Excellent full coverage, excellent fit (which is a miracle cause I have a mangled nose) and when they start to fog, I just pull them down a milimeter (seriously) and they instantly clear up. I get them for 6 bucks at a local hardware store and am seriously thinking about buying a case of them. It seems that I always find a good product and they discontinue them. 

Used in conjunction with this product:

https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=198&item=1809

it's an unbeatable pair.


----------



## Incomplete (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh, forgot this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgUEWYeDbVk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 19, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> Oh, forgot this:
> 
> Forney Industries Star Lite Safety Glasses.MOV - YouTube



Those look like a pretty rugged pair of glasses, do they have some kind of anti fog coating? 
We just had an "employee appreciation day" at my shop, we had a bunch of vendors come in with all kinds of different stuff to sell, one of the vendors was a Uvex rep. I talked with him a little about the tree work I was doing and that I was looking for better eye protection. He tossed me a pair of goggles/glasses, Uvex Seismic, I did some tree work for a couple hours yesterday afternoon and wore them the whole time I was working and they never fogged up. The other MAJOR plus for me was ZERO chips in my eyes! My initial evaluation is excellent, I want to see how they hold up long term, I guess I'll find out. They come with the ear pieces like regular glasses, and an adjustable strap which is what I used. Pretty much seals up around the eyes.
I sure would be happy to get some more input on other options, whatever suggestions or recommendations anyone else has experience with. 

Here's a pic.....


----------



## Incomplete (Aug 21, 2012)

NHlocal said:


> Those look like a pretty rugged pair of glasses, do they have some kind of anti fog coating?



I don't know if they do or don't but they don't stay foggy at all when you let them breathe, they instantly clear, so maybe they do.


----------

